# Want to get my first Goyard tote, but am worried about the quality comments...



## ebruo

Not sure what to do, there seems to be quite a few strap related problems... Any feedback from those of you who use any of the tote styles as a day bag please?
On a separate note, which colour would you go for? I am planning to personalise as well, that is if I go for one. Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

I use my Artois daily and travel with it, zero issues. I’m partial to grey!


----------



## Vanessa708

The Artois is very well made. I use it as a work bag to carry my laptop with no issues. I have a St. Louis that I only use to carry lighter items for fear of damaging the straps.  

I am partial to black for personalization but I love all of the colors.


----------



## jforjasmine

i used my St Louis PM almost daily for a year but sold it recently to upgrade to a GM in Grey last week cos i want to carry more. 
no issues with scuffing on my PM (i had the Black/Tan) or any sticky strap issues. 
for the record, i do not baby my bags and i was very worried with the St Louis initially, but am pleasantly surprised by how it fared even after a year of almost daily use.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I have a Goyard St Michal Porte Cles (6 Key Holder). I know it's not a bag, but I think my experience may be useful. After many months of opening and closing, the canvas feels perfectly in tact and looks great. The biggest issue is that the glazing has cracked on the corners and the glazing, which is yellow, has picked up a substantial amount of color transfer. It might be worth it to get a darker colored bag to avoid that issue.


----------



## ilovemydog

I have the St Louis GM and I’ve used it for travel and as an everyday work bag for months at a time and there is no wear showing. No issues with cracking or scuffing. I do not baby my bags


----------



## bcwmcw

I have a 5 year old St. Louis GM that I basically abuse.  I use it as my tennis bag, as a carry on for trips and when I have a haul to carry around.  I stuff it with a laptop, iPad, notebooks, shoes, newspapers and anything else I can think of.  No strap issues at all.  I have some wear on the corners, but it spends a lot of time on the floor so that’s on me.  Don’t worry!


----------



## bcwmcw

Adding one more thing - I live in the MIdwest.  I’ve carried the bag through a Polar Vortex as well as 100 degree heat.  I absolutely do not baby my bag!  Mine is definitely genuine - bought at the Neiman Marcus boutique in Chicago.   I also have a PM that is less abused and in great shape and an Artois MM that is my work bag and stuffed to the gills.  I can’t figure out how people have such different experiences but I have only good things to say.


----------



## jaskg144

Mine is on my way to me now. Let’s see how the quality is, I’ve decided that if the corners wear, lll just get the leather corners added


----------



## LVinCali

I read so many negative reviews for years, but there were always a few contrasting ones so I took a chance on an Artois MM.  Then I got the Artois PM and then a St. Louis GM and then an Anjou...  I became a Goyard fan fast! I love them all.  I don’t baby them and I live in a city and use them as my shopping bags for heavy groceries, wine bottles, etc.  No issues.  The Anjou might be the sturdiest of all of them all, but I use it the least because of the PM size.


----------



## 336

I was worried about it but my 3 month old St Louis GM is holding up fine, and I'm definitely not careful with this bag!


----------



## PurseOD

I have a black/tan Artois PM that I used for work everyday for 2 years and still in excellent condition, the leather corners are a little scuffed, but canvas and straps are still perfect. I also have a black/pink St. Louis claire voie PM that I’ve been using daily as a baby/mommy bag since June, and it still looks brand new. I don’t baby my bags, but I’m also not someone who tosses them on the ground or anything crazy. If you plan on carrying heavier items, I would go with the Artois. I would just avoid buying a white one, I’ve heard a lot of discoloration occurs. Take the plunge and buy a goyard!


----------



## Greenbling

My sticky strap happened after 3 years of very regular use. I was prepared to pay to have the strap replaced but Goyard said it was a manufacturing issue and gave me a brand new replacement bag. They said they have since changed the "recipe" of the handles so the new ones should not have the sticky strap concerns anymore.


----------



## Sferics

Greenbling said:


> My sticky strap happened after 3 years of very regular use. I was prepared to pay to have the strap replaced but Goyard said it was a manufacturing issue and gave me a brand new replacement bag. They said they have since changed the "recipe" of the handles so the new ones should not have the sticky strap concerns anymore.




May I ask If I can get my bag repaired if I bought it preloved?


----------



## Greenbling

Sferics said:


> May I ask If I can get my bag repaired if I bought it preloved?



They did ask for the receipt. When I couldn't find it they found the purchasing records in their shop computer eventhough the bag was purchased overseas.


----------



## Sferics

Greenbling said:


> They did ask for the receipt. When I couldn't find it they found the purchasing records in their shop computer eventhough the bag was purchased overseas.


Okay, but do I have to be the first person who bought the bag respectively is it searched by a (your) name - or is it just the number of the bag? If I buy a bag preloved I have no receipt and I am not in their computer.


----------



## Greenbling

Sferics said:


> Okay, but do I have to be the first person who bought the bag respectively is it searched by a (your) name - or is it just the number of the bag? If I buy a bag preloved I have no receipt and I am not in their computer.



They searched by the name and address. I don't know if their policy is the same everywhere and I didn't ask what they'd do if they didn't find the records. But no harm bringing it to the shop to check. Does your bag need fixing?


----------



## Sferics

Greenbling said:


> They searched by the name and address. I don't know if their policy is the same everywhere and I didn't ask what they'd do if they didn't find the records. But no harm bringing it to the shop to check. Does your bag need fixing?


I have not one yet but I'm planning to get one pre loved - there is not even a shop in my country (Germany). I just try to understand the process.


----------



## madbagter

This reviews makes me ready to jump the trigger with his bag


----------



## potatonoodz

My St Louis Pm in green has been my everyday bag for a year and I totally don’t baby it - it’s my laptop bag now and I don’t see any signs of scuffing or anything !


----------



## crochetbella

All of my St Louis’, Jeanne and Marquis have never had any problems at all. They all look new in fact after carrying them for years. I’ve had my wallet for probably about ten (!) years and have used it every day and it has a bit of cracking at the seams but other than that it looks and still works great. They are very well made and hardy.


----------



## 880

My St. Louis are fine and I don’t baby the bags (I have black and geey pm’s). My mom gave me a marquises (she almost never wore it) and I noticed the straps were cracked after I wore it twice (both times with almost nothing in the bag)  I asked her if she did anything to crack the straps and she said no, bc she forgot she owned it. So it’s a mystery. We took it to Barney’s for repair And they said it sometimes just happens. anyway, they told me
It wasn’t bad and suggested I keep it for awhile, but it always bothered me so I eventually sent it to be consigned.


----------



## 880

Sferics said:


> I have not one yet but I'm planning to get one pre loved - there is not even a shop in my country (Germany). I just try to understand the process.


Sferics, I could be wrong, but when my mom and I went to barneys, (perhaps summer 2018? ) they didn’t seem to have any issue with checking who owned it (she was the original owner, so it wouldn’t have been an issue anyway, but she couldn’t remember whether she bought  it at Bergdorfs or Barneys). IMO,  just make sure the straps are in good condition whether you buy it preloved or boutique fresh, and you should be fine.  looking forward to seeing you post whatever color you decide!


----------



## bernacular

I have a white artois I got from neiman and a pink claire I got in goyard Singapore.

Artois did have a little yellow thing going one time but it disappeared when I used it again last week. Kinda weird but I guess that popped up because I clean my bags with anti bacterial wipes. Perhaps I kept it too early and didn’t let it dry? I cleaned it again and let it dry overnight, and sure enough, everything was white before storage. The handles had loose threads during initial use so I just pulled/yanked them out  Been great since then.

my pink still looks brand new

both bags have been in the heat & slopes, through airports and flea markets


----------



## Sferics

@880 Thanks!  But too late when it comes to the condition  In the meantime I got a very preloved one (or to be more precise: a loved to death one  ), I stumbled on online while actually searching for bag like you described. 
The price was super low and I thought it was a riskfree way to to find out if the bag fits my needs and daily life...depending on if I'd succeed in this case with tinkering around  
It turned out not perfect, but pretty ok:






						I tried to repair this ragged Saint Louis Goyard
					

Hi there!  I found this very, very, very preloved Saint Louis online for a low price and to keep my tinker-gene busy I bought it and tried my best to refurbish it. The leather was very greyish and there were holes in all four corners, also the glacing was cracked. It's not perfect now but I...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 880

Sferics said:


> @880 Thanks!  But too late when it comes to the condition  In the meantime I got a very preloved one (or to be more precise: a loved to death one  ), I stumbled on online while actually searching for bag like you described.
> The price was super low and I thought it was a riskfree way to to find out if the bag fits my needs and daily life...depending on if I'd succeed in this case with tinkering around
> It turned out not perfect, but pretty ok:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to repair this ragged Saint Louis Goyard
> 
> 
> Hi there!  I found this very, very, very preloved Saint Louis online for a low price and to keep my tinker-gene busy I bought it and tried my best to refurbish it. The leather was very greyish and there were holes in all four corners, also the glacing was cracked. It's not perfect now but I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow, I love your thread and think what you did is So amazing! Hugs


----------



## BeverlyP24

PurseOD said:


> I have a black/tan Artois PM that I used for work everyday for 2 years and still in excellent condition, the leather corners are a little scuffed, but canvas and straps are still perfect. I also have a black/pink St. Louis claire voie PM that I’ve been using daily as a baby/mommy bag since June, and it still looks brand new. I don’t baby my bags, but I’m also not someone who tosses them on the ground or anything crazy. If you plan on carrying heavier items, I would go with the Artois. I would just avoid buying a white one, I’ve heard a lot of discoloration occurs. Take the plunge and buy a goyard!


Do you think the Claire Voie is more sturdy than the regular St. Louis?


----------



## PurseOD

BeverlyP24 said:


> Do you think the Claire Voie is more sturdy than the regular St. Louis?


I definitely think so. The double coated canvas should make it more durable and less prone to holes. However I don’t own the regular St. Louis, so I can’t say for sure.


----------



## viciel

ebruo said:


> Not sure what to do, there seems to be quite a few strap related problems... Any feedback from those of you who use any of the tote styles as a day bag please?
> On a separate note, which colour would you go for? I am planning to personalise as well, that is if I go for one. Thanks!



Keep in mind different styles are made with different thickness canvas and leather. The popular St. Louis is flimsy compared to other styles because it's meant as a beach tote, the canvas is thin and you can feel the difference between that and the Anjou which is lined with leather or bthe Bellechasse which is just thicker inside layer and outside, also thicker firmer leather straps. If you want it to keep more of SL shape then it's not really for daily computer/binder/textbooks (aka weighty heavy items) stuff while you track across midtown in and out of the metro, but if you don't care about it drooping and slouching down, then carry all the cans you can. I know someone with the SL and use it as their work horse for a few years now and the bag still looks nice and fresh but that's also because (I suspect) they literally go from car to office and and the bag sits on a desk all day and then back in her car and home office desk. It's used but not really used if that makes sense. Pick the style which most appeals to you and enjoy it! When it's loved enough either re-home or repair or better yet get another one


----------



## tnguyenod

PurseOD said:


> I have a black/tan Artois PM that I used for work everyday for 2 years and still in excellent condition, the leather corners are a little scuffed, but canvas and straps are still perfect. I also have a black/pink St. Louis claire voie PM that I’ve been using daily as a baby/mommy bag since June, and it still looks brand new. I don’t baby my bags, but I’m also not someone who tosses them on the ground or anything crazy. If you plan on carrying heavier items, I would go with the Artois. I would just avoid buying a white one, I’ve heard a lot of discoloration occurs. Take the plunge and buy a goyard!



Hello, I am deciding on the same purse but couldn't decide if it would look too small on me. I'm lean, athletic build but I am 5'8". I was afraid it would look like a mini purse on me. I am considering purchasing through the phone so I won't be able to return it. I have a LV Neverfull and feel like it is too big for daily wear so I knew I didn't want the Artois MM. I am looking for an everyday purse without it looking like a mini purse on me. Hoping to get some insight! TIA!


----------



## Red J

tnguyenod said:


> Hello, I am deciding on the same purse but couldn't decide if it would look too small on me. I'm lean, athletic build but I am 5'8". I was afraid it would look like a mini purse on me. I am considering purchasing through the phone so I won't be able to return it. I have a LV Neverfull and feel like it is too big for daily wear so I knew I didn't want the Artois MM. I am looking for an everyday purse without it looking like a mini purse on me. Hoping to get some insight! TIA!


I don't think the size will be an issue for you, but of course it's a matter of personal preference. Here are the heights and widths for the Artois PM and MM that my SA recently sent me: PM 9.6"h x 11.8"w /MM 11.6"h x 14.1"w
If you already know the MM is larger than what you're looking for you can see the PM is just a few inches smaller in either direction. Check to see how those measurements compare with a bag you have at home to compare.


----------



## tnguyenod

Red J said:


> I don't think the size will be an issue for you, but of course it's a matter of personal preference. Here are the heights and widths for the Artois PM and MM that my SA recently sent me: PM 9.6"h x 11.8"w /MM 11.6"h x 14.1"w
> If you already know the MM is larger than what you're looking for you can see the PM is just a few inches smaller in either direction. Check to see how those measurements compare with a bag you have at home to compare.



Thank you so much. I think I am going with the PM with what I am looking for. The SA was able to FaceTime with me and it looked like a good fit! Thank you again for your input!


----------



## viciel

tnguyenod said:


> Hello, I am deciding on the same purse but couldn't decide if it would look too small on me. I'm lean, athletic build but I am 5'8". I was afraid it would look like a mini purse on me. I am considering purchasing through the phone so I won't be able to return it. I have a LV Neverfull and feel like it is too big for daily wear so I knew I didn't want the Artois MM. I am looking for an everyday purse without it looking like a mini purse on me. Hoping to get some insight! TIA!



I think Swanky has some great photos of her Artois MM (I think it's the MM). And it's really not huge it's really the perfect size. I'm 5'6 lean, toned and athletic built and while I don't have the Artois, the PM St. Louis is the right size on me and it's about the same as the Artois MM. The Artois PM is much smaller.....like it's just bigger than a Chanel Maxi flap size but more depth.


----------



## tnguyenod

viciel said:


> I think Swanky has some great photos of her Artois MM (I think it's the MM). And it's really not huge it's really the perfect size. I'm 5'6 lean, toned and athletic built and while I don't have the Artois, the PM St. Louis is the right size on me and it's about the same as the Artois MM. The Artois PM is much smaller.....like it's just bigger than a Chanel Maxi flap size but more depth.


Thank you, I was looking for something smaller than my LV Neverfull and the Artois MM definitely is similar size to it and a bit longer. I will have to look at Swanky's photos. Thanks again!


----------



## viciel

tnguyenod said:


> Thank you, I was looking for something smaller than my LV Neverfull and the Artois MM definitely is similar size to it and a bit longer. I will have to look at Swanky's photos. Thanks again!


I don't know if you would find the Artois MM a good fit then...because it's definitely slightly larger than the Neverfull MM (longer and deeper), and the strap is about 2 inches longer. The Artois base length is ~ 14 1/2 but the top (longest) length measures ~19 1/2. It's about the same height as the Neverfull MM. Are you able to go to a store and try them on?


----------



## Swanky

HI!  
Let's try and keep this thread on topic, regarding quality.  Any size or proportion questions should be in a new thread or an existing thread that's on topic.

Thank you!!


----------



## PursePrincess

I've been wondering the same. Some people have suggested buying them second hand so you take less of a hit if the quality is bad, but I haven't been able to get a straight answer from Goyard on whether they'll repair second hand bags (if you can't verify the original purchase/owner).


----------



## Swanky

I have 3 items, an Anjou, and Artois and the Plumet crossbody, no quality issues!


----------



## tnguyenod

viciel said:


> I don't know if you would find the Artois MM a good fit then...because it's definitely slightly larger than the Neverfull MM (longer and deeper), and the strap is about 2 inches longer. The Artois base length is ~ 14 1/2 but the top (longest) length measures ~19 1/2. It's about the same height as the Neverfull MM. Are you able to go to a store and try them on?


No, we haven't had a chance. Dallas is the closest one to us but I may just get it (husband's Valentine's gift). I have been doing tons of research although not many posts about the Artois PM, many more on the MM. Thank you so much for your input.


----------



## step2005

I resisted for 10 years getting a St Louis bc all the reviews about quality and wear and tears but I finally caved! Fingers crossed this one will hold. Planning on using it casually on weekends, quick errands, playground and beach.


----------



## DeryaHm

My SL are absolutely the worst quality bags I own. I keep buying them because they're fun, but the quality is shockingly bad on some (my orange is the worst -- I've literally had reusable shopping bags that held up better). I've never had an issue with the straps, but the bags have color transfer, scratches and scuff that is almost embarrassing because they just look like they've been utterly trashed although I don't treat them badly. To be blunt, this is not the bag to choose as your splurge bag or if it would be a major purchase for you. If you think it would be fun to have one and know that it's kind of a crapshoot as to how long it will look nice (or even usable), then it's nice to have one since they're a staple in a lot of areas and can be a great beach bag. Dior Book Tote is a better beach bag IMO and Neverfull a better workhorse tote if you're looking for something extremely durable


----------



## Swanky

I carry my Anjou every.single.day and it's immaculate!  I have the Anjou, Artois and Plumet (woc) and don't baby any of them, I have experienced no quality issues, hope to add a white Anjou soon!


----------



## bisbee

I have a burgundy St. Louis that is still in perfect shape.  I don’t baby it, and have had no issues at all...the handles still look pristine.  I’ve had it for almost 2 years.


----------



## ashin121

Safa said:


> My SL are absolutely the worst quality bags I own. I keep buying them because they're fun, but the quality is shockingly bad on some (my orange is the worst -- I've literally had reusable shopping bags that held up better). I've never had an issue with the straps, but the bags have color transfer, scratches and scuff that is almost embarrassing because they just look like they've been utterly trashed although I don't treat them badly. To be blunt, this is not the bag to choose as your splurge bag or if it would be a major purchase for you. If you think it would be fun to have one and know that it's kind of a crapshoot as to how long it will look nice (or even usable), then it's nice to have one since they're a staple in a lot of areas and can be a great beach bag. Dior Book Tote is a better beach bag IMO and Neverfull a better workhorse tote if you're looking for something extremely durable


What about the artois?


----------



## mmmsc

Have two St Louis PM totes and an Artois and several small accessories,  and they are all in fab shape. No issues whatsoever. They were all bought directly from the Goyard stores.


----------



## 336

I’ve not had a problem with my St Louis in the two years I’ve had it and I definitely don’t baby it at all...


----------



## cap4life

Adding in my 2cents. Of all the bags in my Goyard collection, the St Louis is unfortunately the one that has held up the worst.  Granted, I didn’t baby it at all - traveling with it and using it to carry my MacBook. But the handles have discolored and there are definitely tears. The canvas is easily scuffed too. It’s white so that could be an issue as well. If you buy it, you can’t be as rough with it.

If you need a more hard wearing tote, I’d suggest an Artois GM, a Bellechasse or an Okinawa in that order. They’re all really wonderful and can be used more heavily. The only problem is that the straps on the Okinawa tend to slip down the shoulder at times.


----------



## Swanky

The boutique manager told me the St Louis is made to be a very lightweight bag, not a workhorse bag or made to cary laptops.
My Anjou has held up beautifully, I carry it with the canvas is on the outside.


----------



## Nyzinga

I’ve had my gray St Louis PM for more than five years and it looks like new, but I have added a Cuyana insert to give it a firmer shape and stability. The handles and corners look like new and I have not seen any color transfer.


----------



## Hautecouture08

Hi, I'm thinking of getting the Artois bag as I am planning to wear it on daily to carry my laptop and everything I need for school. But I've read many reviews saying that over time there can be wear around the leather border that frames the top of the bag as well as scuffed on the bottom corner. Have anyone experienced this before? If yes, how do you treat the leather after that? And would Artois be the bag that can handle heavy weights?


----------



## Swanky

The Artois is great for a daily work bag imo. It’s structured so can handle a light laptop. You’ll likely notice the leather corners getting rubbed or worn, like you would with most workhorse leather bags imo.


----------



## khxo

Hautecouture08 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting the Artois bag as I am planning to wear it on daily to carry my laptop and everything I need for school. But I've read many reviews saying that over time there can be wear around the leather border that frames the top of the bag as well as scuffed on the bottom corner. Have anyone experienced this before? If yes, how do you treat the leather after that? And would Artois be the bag that can handle heavy weights?



I am also considering getting the Artois bag for daily usage. I'm planning to carry my 16-inch MacBook Pro (which is pretty heavy) with it but I'm not sure how well it will hold up?


----------



## Swanky

It’ll hold up wonderfully! I carry my laptop in mine for travel, it’s perfect still


----------



## corgi204

Swanky said:


> It’ll hold up wonderfully! I carry my laptop in mine for travel, it’s perfect still



Also thinking of getting the Artois for the 16inch mbp. Would you recommend the PM or the MM size?


----------



## Swanky

Mine is MM, I’m not sure about PM size. The MM is very roomy.


----------



## earthygirl

corgi204 said:


> Also thinking of getting the Artois for the 16inch mbp. Would you recommend the PM or the MM size?


PM artois is smaller than the st.louis pm. It’s more of a purse than a tote and I’m not sure the pm artois would fit a 16”.  The Artois mm is a probably better for carrying a laptop.


----------



## bibogirl

I have the PM Artois and I my 13” MacBook Pro fits, but I can’t see a 16” fitting. I usually don’t put my MacBook in there though. Just my iPad.  The PM is more of a purse like others have mentioned.


----------

